# i want driver for (Alfa AWUS036H) wireless



## motaz1405

hello
i want driver for (Alfa AWUS036H)wireless on win7 64bit ... i sarched about it , and i cant find any thing . (if you can apoud at rapidsahre)
thank you


----------



## Shane

Try this

http://www.bioticaindia.com/awus036h.html

If it doesnt work...try running it in Administrator and Compatibility Mode for Windows Xp sp2.


----------



## kaami448

i am working in a store we have a thrmal printer of samsung its modle is bixolon 350plus
i have daowload its driver from internet.when i install its driver windows given a massage of dll file mising i try to find this file but i didnt find .
plz help me to recover


----------



## Shane

kaami448 said:


> i am working in a store we have a thrmal printer of samsung its modle is bixolon 350plus
> i have daowload its driver from internet.when i install its driver windows given a massage of dll file mising i try to find this file but i didnt find .
> plz help me to recover



How about you make your own Thread instead of Hijacking someone else,s


----------

